# Lightroom camera on Samsung Galaxy S22 Ultra



## jmj2001 (Feb 23, 2022)

I just got a new Samsung Galaxy S22 Ultra phone and installed the latest Lightroom Mobile Android V7.2.1 (LRM). 
All the DNG RAW photos I take with the LRM camera  are unusable because they come out with bands of rainbow colour all over them.  The angle of the bands varies between photos.  JPG files from the LRM camera are OK.   JPG or DNG photos taken with the default Samsung camera are OK.  Is this a bug that will be fixed in Lightroom Mobile?   
Interestingly, the Lightroom Mobile DNG files look fine when viewed in the Microsoft Windows Photos app on my PC - but not in any Lightroom app (including Lightroom Classic, Lightroom Web)!  (Maybe I am only seeing an embedded preview though.)
My old Samsung Galaxy Note 9 did not have this problem.
Here is a JPG exported from the DNG in Lightroom Classic which shows the problem. 
Does anyone else have this experience - just to reassure me this phone does not have a defect ?
[For some reason, the Adobe Web site does not allow me to post a bug report so I mention this here.]


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Feb 23, 2022)

Oh that is weird! Definitely looks like a bug. Have you noted the updated instructions for bug reporting (in the menu) as the system changed a few months ago.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Feb 23, 2022)

I've just tried that with an old Samsung S6, also running version 7.2.1, with no problem. That doesn't rule out a problem in LrM with a specific model, so try again to put in a bug report.


----------



## jmj2001 (Feb 23, 2022)

Thanks, I was in the right place before and I could type in my report but the Post button would not work.  I tried again and it did now.  However I would be interested to hear if anybody else from this forum has the same problem with a Samsung S22 Ultra.


----------



## steinar.bleken (Feb 24, 2022)

I have exactly the same problem.
It'd the same i both Automatic, Pro and HDR.
App ver 7.2.1 (Arm8) Android 12


----------



## jmj2001 (Feb 24, 2022)

steinar.bleken said:


> I have exactly the same problem.
> It'd the same i both Automatic, Pro and HDR.
> App ver 7.2.1 (Arm8) Android 12


Interesting to hear.   I had a first reply from an Adobe person to my bug report but the problem is not solved.   Perhaps it would help if you and any others added your voice to my bug report at 
https://community.adobe.com/t5/ligh...mera-on-samsung-s22-ultra/m-p/12772327#M63253 
Thanks!


----------



## jmj2001 (Feb 26, 2022)

For anyone interested in this phone, we have uploaded sample files to Adobe to help them investigate the problem and they are now communicating with Samsung.  You can see the progress at the Adobe Community link in my last post.


----------

